# 9/11 Tribute in Light



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Last night my DH and I went to Journal Square in NJ right across the river from where the WTC's stood to see the Tribute in Light that they do every year. So touching and special. Also if you look closely at the beams of light you'll see white specks. It looks like glitter but someone said it is birds.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful, Sue. I was so upset I wasn't home. Thanks again. I needed that! 
Love you.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Last night my DH and I went to Journal Square in NJ right across the river from where the WTC's stood to see the Tribute in Light that they do every year. So touching and special. Also if you look closely at the beams of light you'll see white specks. It looks like glitter but someone said it is birds.


Very beautiful, Sue - I love it, especially the first picture. 

What camera did you use to take the shot? 

Thanks for sharing!

hugs
Kat


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Such a heartwrenching and beautiful picture. Thank you Sue!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Beautiful & a great shot you got. :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

the pictures are awesome, but they give me goosebumps and a deep sadness in my heart for the families.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Susan -- thanks for sharing. The pictures are lovely, but I agree with Paula. This anniversary is filled with sadness for me. I lost several close friends and co-workers in the towers. At the time, I was running a hug security broker dealer. Now, I'm sitting here crying again. Such a sentimental silly.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Very beautiful, Sue - I love it, especially the first picture.
> 
> What camera did you use to take the shot?
> 
> ...


Thanks Kat. Embarrassed to say it was my point and shoot Canon Power Shot. I love that little camera. Was hard not to get blurring since I didn't have a tripod but tried to rest it on the pier railing. I wish I could get a nice SLR but I don't see it in my budget for some time, if ever.


Lacie's Mom said:


> Susan -- thanks for sharing. The pictures are lovely, but I agree with Paula. This anniversary is filled with sadness for me. I lost several close friends and co-workers in the towers. At the time, I was running a hug security broker dealer. Now, I'm sitting here crying again. Such a sentimental silly.


Lynn and Paula - I know what you mean. I kept breaking into tears yesterday as I do every 9/11. The enormity of it all is overwhelming and I often think I'm happy my mom died in 1999 so she wouldn't have to witness what happened to her beloved city and country, having come here to Ellis Island during WW1. 
I also personally miss my friend and worry so much about her daughters because their father didn't want reminders of their mom's death at the time or now. It's a horrible thing for the girls to hide inside. I know from my father's death in '50's when people didn't talk about death to kids. I felt like it was wrong to talk or think about him until I was a young woman. So that makes me even sadder. The lights were however somewhat comforting as they rose straight up to the sky with a cloud at the very top. Really right to heaven.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks Kat. Embarrassed to say it was my point and shoot Canon Power Shot. I love that little camera. Was hard not to get blurring since I didn't have a tripod but tried to rest it on the pier railing. I wish I could get a nice SLR but I don't see it in my budget for some time, if ever.
> 
> Lynn and Paula - I know what you mean. I kept breaking into tears yesterday as I do every 9/11. The enormity of it all is overwhelming and I often think I'm happy my mom died in 1999 so she wouldn't have to witness what happened to her beloved city and country, having come here to Ellis Island during WW1.
> I also personally miss my friend and worry so much about her daughters because their father didn't want reminders of their mom's death at the time or now. It's a horrible thing for the girls to hide inside. I know from my father's death in '50's when people didn't talk about death to kids. I felt like it was wrong to talk or think about him until I was a young woman. So that makes me even sadder. The lights were however somewhat comforting as they rose straight up to the sky with a cloud at the very top. Really right to heaven.


 
when I saw the picture first thought was lights pointing to heaven.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

How beautiful. Thanks for posting. The specks remind me of the many that were lost that day. I posted this in another thread but will post here too. 

Although I do not know anyone who lost their life, I have a friend whose son is a lawyer in New York. His office was/is across from the towers. He watched in horror, the explosion when the plane hit the 1st tower and unbelievebly when the plane hit the 2nd. He does not talk much about that day. His dad is a Lutheran pastor here in Texas and was raised in church but Scott rarely talks about God now. Very sad for my friend, Mary. The only thing he has said is how people would embrace, hold hands and jump. My friend, Mary, prays for her son and clings to the biblical saying about how if child was raised in faith they will come back to God. He recently married and they went to a JP. Mary told me that "GOD" was never mentioned in the ceremony, it broke her heart. MANY are still in need of healing from that awful day. Pray for Scott.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, I thought my first response to this went through ... but, I don't see it now. So, please forgive me if it shows up after I send this post.

Your pictures are beautiful, Sue. Thank you.

The first thought that entered my mind about the birds in the blue lights was *doves*... a symbol of peace.

Yesterday was very difficult for me in remembering 9/11. So many innocent men, women, and children lost their lives. 

And, I am afraid it is just a matter of time before we will experience another horrific experience. It is no secret that the terrorists have been planning to bomb Washington, D.C. But, I'm afraid many live in denial that this could happen. After the 9/11 attacks, the IRS (Where my husband worked as an attorney) had a few more armed guards in the lobby. But, it didn't last for long. I was shocked and upset over what I consider the lack of security in a government building. I suppose it's was same old the excuse ... not enough money in the budget. 

I don't mean to sound dismal ... but, this is one of the times when we hear people say that God saved one of their loved ones from that horrific event. While others died ... and, their loved ones wondered why God saved some and not others. I believe in God, please don't misunderstand me. But, I understand why so many would feel confused with an event such as 9/11.

I also think about all the people who died at the Pentagon. And, in Shanksville when the plane went down. 

I remember the woman who was pregnant when her husband died in one of the towers. The same day she gave birth to their daughter. I love the name she chose for their child. Their child's name is Hope.

I thought about all of my friends in New York, Arlington, and in Pennsylvania.
Actually, I don't think about 9/11 just on it's anniversary ... but, often in between. I pray we never experience something like that again. I pray for a miracles a lot ... 

I do love the beautiful blue lights that seem to reach up to Heaven. Whatever memorial is built where the Towers once stood ... I hope will continue to display the blue lights as a touching tribute to those who left us on 9/11. We must never ever forget.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - your other post was in the "Where were you.." thread that Jo started. Just reading your account made me feel like I was right next to you. :smcry: So harrowing, especially having Felix working for the government. It felt like nowhere and nothing was safe those days and I do fear that we're letting our guard down. Terrorists very patient so I don't think we can ever do that. 

I think many both found faith and lost faith at that time and I think everyone had to come to terms with things in their own way. I don't know how anyone who saw it up close can ever get over it. I think it would be seared in my brain.

I was thinking last night that I went down to the site of the WTC's within a few weeks of 9/11 and that day I was trying to conceive of what it once looked like. I had been in one of the Towers, I think the North one, about 3 days before with my son going to TKTS for discount tickets to Broadway. Now I couldn't even piece together the remains and I remember that it was still burning. All the rescuers were trying to dig in the pile and we all stood there crying and stunned. I brought pictures of my friend's children with me and prayed for her there. :crying 2:
Lovely to think about those birds as doves -- hard to see what they were but they all looked white from the light.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful photos -thankyou.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Susan-what beautiful photos! Thanks so much for sharing them with us:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks Kat. Embarrassed to say it was my point and shoot Canon Power Shot. I love that little camera. Was hard not to get blurring since I didn't have a tripod but tried to rest it on the pier railing. I wish I could get a nice SLR but I don't see it in my budget for some time, if ever.


Embarrased????? Hey Sue, that is an awesome shot:w00t: and you snapped it with a point and shoot Canon Power Shot and with no tripod :aktion033: Hey, it sure looks like you can be excellent at snapping pictures with an SLR. Nikon's previous D series come with a relatively good price range (since it dropped so much after the release of many new ones). If you ever considered getting one with a not too bad price, the D40 will be a good pick  you just have to search for the good price -it can vary from a place to another

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Embarrased????? Hey Sue, that is an awesome shot:w00t: and you snapped it with a point and shoot Canon Power Shot and with no tripod :aktion033: Hey, it sure looks like you can be excellent at snapping pictures with an SLR. Nikon's previous D series come with a relatively good price range (since it dropped so much after the release of many new ones). If you ever considered getting one with a not too bad price, the D40 will be a good pick  you just have to search for the good price -it can vary from a place to another
> 
> hugs
> Kat


Kat - Thanks for the advice. I will keep an eye out for it. In the old days before digital (LOL) I used to have a really good SLR and when I was in college I used to develop and print my own film, setting up a darkroom in my mom's apartment - the kitchen, at night, with blackout curtains. I would work until 2-3am. Loved it. But I love what you can do with digital and knowing what you have right away. Will check out D40 prices. :thumbsup::ThankYou::smootch:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a beautiful shot, it does bring back memories of that dreadful day.
I was still living in Australia at the time, in bed listening to talk back radio as I did every night to help me get to sleep. The radio announcer told us all as it was unfolding on the news, I was so upset I got up and went to put the television on and watched in horror, I stayed up all night. The whole world was effected and filled with shock and sadness for all who lost family and friends in what has to be the worst attack on this beautiful country.


----------

